# Egg donors



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi girls

I was having a discussion with my sister about me ttc and the whole ivf thing. She has kindly offered to donate her eggs as she is definitely having no more children after having my beautiful nieces and the fact sher went thru so much.

Has anyone else done this and do we we go through a fertility clinic here or near where she lives?

I know i may be jumping the boat a bit but i suppose its another option.
Thanks

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

What a lovely sister you have! Id imagine seeing as she would have to go for the scans and ec, it would prob make more sense for the clinic to be closer to her then youd nip over with dh for him to do his bit and after a few days have your et.

Its such a lift knowing you have other options, but im sure if there was something wrong with your wee eggies they wouldve told you. 

Katie x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

My sis is a gem.

We had gone for coffee and cake on sat just by ourselves and mum was babysitting the girls and she was asking what out options where, and offered her eggs as she def wouldnt be goin again as she had a traumatic time.

The poor critter broke down in tears as she thot i wudnt want anything to do with her babes as we werent having much luck ttc. 

At least i have that option, dunno what her hubby would think tho.. AS she is near newcastle woder how many goes they would have?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilly,

Im not sure how it works. I wouldve thought that the treatment would still be yours but your sister goes through the stimming part for you rather than it being classed as her treatment if you know what I mean. Im sure there are others who have been through it who can advise you properly if you need it. Or maybe you could ask how it works just out of interest when you have your consultation at origin?

Katie


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi Jillyhen,

this is a great offer from your sister Jilly but as you say you need to get her to talk to hubby as my sister had offered to give me her eggs as well but then her hubby went beserk saying no way was his wife having a child with my hubby - he did offer to have them create an embryo to give to us as a gift but we decided to try our own again.

not sure on the exact procedures but Dr Traub advised they tend to treat donor quicker so whatever you decide i wish you's luck 

xxxx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Unfortunately if your donates her eggs to you it would have to be a private cycle I am doing a DE cycle at the moment and I have had to travel across the water.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

My bro in law is very set in his ways, he prob wudnt allow her.. 

Is any cheaper over in England? Or i suppose she cud come over here


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

Jillyhen ,  

i have no idea at all re costs here verses the mainland - i would imagine they are similar and you would then just need to factor in the travel costs - i would speak to origin about this as they list DE and DS on their services - the RVH also do this as i discussed it with Dr Traub at my review and as i said they would try to process those asap before anyone changes their minds.

xx


----------

